# Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III to begin shipping next week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2018)

> We’re told that the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS III will begin shipping from retailers some time next week. It’s nice to see the lens is still on schedule for release.
> *Key Features*
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes Adorama says that Canon says it will start shipping on August 28. I have mine preordered from Adorama and supposedly am on the first shipment list because I just traded in some equipment to put towards it.


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 25, 2018)

That dude. 

I do admire the way they got his shirt color to perfectly the new paint job of the lenses.


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 25, 2018)

Mark III.. such disappointment it still feels unreal.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 25, 2018)

Ephotozine has already posted a review of this lens. not much of an upgrade over mk II.
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-ef-70-200mm-f-2-8l-is-iii-usm-lens-review-32600


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 25, 2018)

I agree if you have the mark II then ordering this new mark III makes absolutely no sense. The reason I ordered it is because I had the old non-IS version which I traded in to get image stabilization and closer focus. Since mark III was only 300 bucks more than mark II then I figured it was worthwhile to go for the new one. If it was something like 800 bucks more then I likely would have just ordered a mark II.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 29, 2018)

Today is August 29 and lens was supposed to start shipping from manufacturer yesterday (August 28). I just checked Adorama and they have revised their window which now reads item will start shipping from manufacturer August 30.


----------

